# Obacht bei Google-"Premium Link" zu Ikea



## webwatcher (8 Juni 2008)

Obacht bei Google-"Premium Link" zu Ikea - heise Security


> Internetnutzer, die bei Google Deutschland den Suchbegriff "Ikea" eingeben, bekommen derzeit einen "Premium Link" angezeigt, der auf eine Webseite verweist, die versucht, Schadsoftware zu installieren. Die ganz oben platzierte Anzeige enthält den Text "Ikea Möbelhaus - Hier findest du das nächste Ikea Einrichtungshaus" und suggeriert, man werde auf die Seite Welcome to IKEA.com weitergeleitet.
> 
> Folgt man dem Link, erscheint eine täuschend echt aussehende Seite im Ikea-Design. Wer versucht, Elemente auf dieser Seite anzuklicken, bekommt jedoch nur eine Dialogbox mit dem Hinweis präsentiert, es fehle ein "Plugin um diese Webseite richtig anzeigen zu können". Heruntergeladen werden soll die Datei ikea.exe, die wiederum eine plugin.exe und eine config.dat enthält


17:22 


> Update:
> Google hat offenbar inzwischen reagiert und leitet jetzt auf die offizielle ikea.de-Seite weiter.


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Obacht bei Google-"Premium Link" zu Ikea*

Die Malware taucht neuerdings mehrfach auf und wird von den Scannern kaum erkannt:

Virustotal. MD5: df07f82c453d38fd1c0491b29bb2c515 probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus Malicious Software


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Obacht bei Google-"Premium Link" zu Ikea*



			
				AVIRA schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datei 'ikea.exe' wurde als 'MALWARE' eingestuft. Unsere Analytiker haben dieser Bedrohung den Namen TR/Drop.Fukea gegeben. Bei der Bezeichnung "TR/" handelt es sich um ein Trojanisches Pferd, dass in der Lage ist, ihre Daten auszuspähen, Ihre Privatsphäre zu verletzen und nicht erwünschte Änderungen am System vornehmen kann.Ein Erkennungsmuster ist mit Version 7.00.04.157 der Virendefinitionsdatei (VDF) hinzugefügt.


...


----------

